# Is anyone endorsing any canidates for the State Legislature



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

IT's coming up pretty quick.

I know three here in GF that really understand the recent hunting issues - Lois Delmore - Darrel Nottestad - Terry Dumphy. None are in my district. I have yet to talk to my canidates. But I'm a about as (one issue) of a voter, as a person can get. & I don't care what party they are from.

I hope others are checking & spreading the word on who to vote for & especially who not to vote for.

Has anyone seen anything on this ???

We all need to get more politically active & show these legislators & our Govenor, that we are not a insignificant bunch of whiners, like so many like to say we are.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

around here I'd say they are against any cap/restrictions....last Sat. a DFL candidate stopped by as me and 2 NR's were cleaning birds...he believes it isn't an issue here, the problem is created by the Forks and Fargo guys getting upset that the NR's are invading thier playground...

anyway my NR buddy explained that his ability to freelance is threatened and all the others of modest income is threatened as he won't come here to hunt if he has to spend $100 a day guide fee...he's seen the change the last few years & sees what it is coming to...he suggested limits on the land guides can lock up....hopefully his input got through?!???

I suspect it is looked at as NR's = $$$ & not much more thought than that...again back to my thought that the NR freelancer needs to side with the resident

again... here Blanchfield has the local hospitality group in his pocket, so you know how they see things...the freelancers need to tell these people what they really think


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

Go to Nodakoutdoors home page and click on ND outdoor issues.Bottom right of page click on House and Senate grading system.You can see how your reps. have been graded on, and how they have voted on Bills that were important to resident outdoors people.There is also a link that you can look how they voted on all Nat. resource Bills.


----------



## hunt4life (Mar 7, 2002)

All the posted land keeps hunters from spending time and money in the smaller communities.

The outfitters can say 'we have brought x people here to spend money,' but they don't say how many they have prevented from coming to the area by posting large blocks of land in that area.

Hunters from Fargo and Grand Forks would love to go into the small communities and spend money, but they need a place to hunt first. And they need something to spend money on. Have you ever tried to buy shotgun shells in a town of 1500 people or less? The options are limited at best...if they're open the day you're there.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Who did the ranking & grading on the canidates over there ??? Seems to be lots of low grades  I know a couple of those that have D's are not that bad ??? What was the criteria ???

How about the people running against them ???


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Now there's a conundrum for you. It doesn't appear that the majority of the legislators are in agreement with the resident outdoors people.

Does this mean the legislators are out of touch with reality, or could it be that not every issue important to resident outdoors people is best for the rest of North Dakota.

I'm perplexed by this, but I'm sure I will be enlightened as to why.

Fetch: I see that both Nottestad and Delmore have D's. Dunphy is not in the legislature unless he gets elected this time. I sure thought that Delmore had a grasp on things from the times I have visited with her. I wonder what the criteria was or who did the survey.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Geez Redlabel we almost agree  Except I'm not surprized that the majority are out of touch or really understand what has & is happening :eyeroll: I wonder what percentage of them really hunts ??? & have hunted all across the state as a freelance hunter ???


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

A couple of points on this topic:

First, there are several reasons why some of the legislators graded poorly on sportspersons issues last session. Some truly buy into the short-sighted "let 'em all in" philosophy, and won't likely be swayed by any effort of compromise. Frankly, I think this group is smaller than many might believe. There are many others who weren't very informed about the issues or their severity during the last session, and we ND sportspersons need to shoulder much of the blame for that. If you'll recall, the efforts of ND sportpersons last session were poorly organized, half-hearted and often times contraditory. One group was promoting one solution, others pushing for alternate, contradictory solutions. But, many of us learned lessons through those failed efforts and won't make the same mistakes.

This leads me to my next point. Several of the legislators who graded poorly last session have, through the dialogue and education by sportspersons, changed their position on these issues or have committed to be more open minded. Lois Delmore is a good example. She has become a true friend of the ND sportsperson as evidenced by her work on the Judiciary B interim commitee, and I hope we'll have a chance to work with her during the next session.

Those of you who want to make election decisions, at least in part, based upon the candidates positions on these issues should personally contact the candidates from your district. Generally, it's the odd numbered districts with races this year, although there are a few even numbered ditricts with races due to redistricting. If these issues are truly important to you, the time it takes to make six phone calls to the six candidates (one senator and two representatives from each party) from your district will be well spent, and will open the way for a request for support during the session. John French, with the GFWF, held a legislative sportspersons forum in GF in September. Those of you in that area, if you're unable to reach the candidates, try John to see how the candidates responded to questions at the forum.

A similar forum was held in Fargo, also in September. Between written submissions and attendance at the forum, many of the candidates and standing members expressed their positions on these issues. I'm preparing a compilation of their responses, and if Chris can dig out from the backlog he'll likely face after his week-long Sask. adventure, the compilation will be made available on this site next week.

I've said it before, and will say it again: this is a watershed legislative session. We are poised to reach real compromise, that is if we get involved, are reasonable, stay focused and carry the same message. If we don't and we gain no permenant, compromise resolutions, the ND outdoors that caused us to stay or move back here will be lost forever! Get informed, get involved and take the time to find out which candidates from your district will be helpful next session!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

It says at the top of each list that they were graded on how they voted on 4 bills in the Senate and 5 in the House. The only ones I recognize are 1468,the upland bill and 1069 the waterfowl bill.My Reps. and Senator all recieved F's.Better do some talking in Jan.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

There is a very interesting geographic relationship to the grading patterns on outdoors issues. It looks like Fargo, Grand Forks, Jamestown, Bismarck, and Mandan representatives tend to rank more toward the A ranking. (There are exceptions.) It does seem to confirm the pressure that these reps are getting from their more urban constituents who are wanting to preserve or gain more hunting access out in the country. The rural representative near where I hunt is ranked F-. However, he is still sponsoring a bill to restrict NRs. Albeit, it is a lot more lenient and favorable to NRs than representative Porter's (R-Mandan) bill. Porter's bill would really freeze out the NRs.

It looks to me that the sportsmen are going to have a very tough time in this fight. There appear to be a lot more Ds and Fs than there are As and Bs. These folks don't change their attitudes over night. The Ds and Fs are going to be generally opposed to further restrictions on NRs.

It will be interesting this winter in Bismarck.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Perry, I wouldn't count the ND sportsperson out just yet. We are way more informed and organized than we were two years ago, and though we sent mixed messages two years ago, the broad level concern we expressed that pressure trends would continue exploding has borne itself out.

Evidence that we can achieve compromise when we work together and promote reasonable solutions was found last summer when the Judiciary B adopted the Hunter Pressure Concept on a 15-2 vote. More importantly, of the 15, several were rural legislators. Porter, another true friend of the sportsperson, withdrew his plan when the HPC was presented and endorsed strongly by ND sportspersons.

Nelson's proposal, on the other hand, passed out of Judiciary B only on the slimmest of margins. His proposal allows numbers at or above levels today, and is based on a "fixed cap" format, which nearly everyone recognizes as unfavorable because changing wetland conditions and resident hunter numbers dictate that a dynamic cap system should be used. The HPC is a fair, logical and permenant compromise for all interests, including the tourism industy, for example, because if resident hunter numbers continue to decline, the HPC would automatically allow for more nonresidents.

I'm very optimistic about this session. Many people, like myself, who in the past expressed only passive concern and groused to fellow hunters, have gotten personally involved in working towards compromise. You'd be amazed to learn the impact of a call or email to your legislators. ND sportspersons, now is the time to put up or shut up. Please visit the ND Outdoors Issues section from the home page on this site and register into the email notification system and urge others to do the same. You can get involved in these issues a little or a lot, and every little bit helps.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Dan,

I think you may be right about your efforts to move toward a compromise and get some of the Ds and Fs to see it your way. You already have made great progress. When you get reps who are Fs to start proposing bills that move your way, you are starting to move the glacier. Congratulations.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Does anyone know who the GrandForks WF supported or endorses ???

How about other communities around the State ???


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Barnes County WF had their forum at the September meeting with six legislators attending, (two districts). About 75 members were present. The questions and answers were good. Some of the legislators said they were not sportsmen but appreciated the chance to be brought up to speed on these issues. The most memorable comment came from a house rep., that he thought North Dakota residents should have the priority interest in state game laws. I believe the others agreed. Make your calls to your legislators now before the session starts. Let them get to know you, introduce yourself, they need to remember your name next winter.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I still don't know who's opinion these rankings are ??? & what they are based on ???

If not accurate wouldn't they allienate some Legislators that are learning & have been misinformed (but thought they were doing whats best for hunters & their communities)??? Hasn't anyone asked or surveyed these guys & gals ??? How they feel on issues today, before the elections ???

Up until a few months ago everyone thought the G&FD was the watchdog for ND residents - But they are not - Most in the Legislature thought the Guides Assn. must of been full of ND best & most expirenced Hunters & what they thought was good, was good for all resident hunters :roll: NOT SO !!!

I'm sure most small towns that are still complaining only have heard one side of all this. Most don't understand that it is Freelance Hunters that fill their Motels & cafes & Bars & Gas stations. Not the commercial Shooters.

Just like all who keep trying to complain about the caps :roll: I don't know ??? This is getting old & frustrating - But the Legislature is OLD & FRUSTRATING As well as the Director of the G&FD & all the Regional Reps. to the G&FD. I'm no longer happy with compromise - I want Change - Things can be better - we should not have to be reactive - We are not BAD people with a unrealistic agenda. We need to get ProActive & Demand more from the "so called leaders" in all this.

All it's going to take is for a smart pro Freelance Hunter to get in the State Legislature & things will start to change. Imagine if several pro Freelance Legislators (Real Hunters) that truely Love & understand the unique Laws ND has & want to fight to protect them - even make them better ???


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Fetch, there is no better person to represent the views of the freelance hunter other than yourself  . Based on my very informal knowledge of you (since we have never met), I can tell that you would make an excellent candidate. You have the passion, you have the desire, you are not represented by commercial interests or motivated by some campaign donor, and you have been on both sides of the issue.

You should really think about it :beer: :wink:


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Ya, Fetch. You kind of remind me of someone with the fire of a Paul Wellstone. :roll: Fetch for Gov!!


----------



## jlang (Oct 20, 2002)

Fetch, a good place to start is a letter to the editor of the states newspapers. Pull up North Dakota Newspapers on Dogpile, and you will get the editors email address for all the states newspapers. Let'er rip!

Mr Zaleski does not like my letters.


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

i'm emailing the candidates for minot and have gotten replies from both senate candidates: blake is heavily into tourism and definately doesn't sound like the right guy for us from his email and history... i wrote to seymour about nd needing caps and he simply replied, " you are right..."
My suggestion is Seymour for district 5 senate, i'll get back to you on the house race...[/u]


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The results are in from the Fargo/West Fargo forum that was held a month ago.

See the reps. views on hunting issues that will be coming up soon.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/sportspersonforum.pdf


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Good stuff Chris - But looks like alot either don't understand ??? or are stubborn or have a financial interest in not supporting these things ??? Or are just head strong, land rights types, that have contacts to get to hunt ??? or just don't hunt ??? or like hunting ??? Why would anyone support over crowding - & the risk of loosing the quality of ND hunting ??? and alienating so many Freelance hunters from within & out of ND ??? SAD :eyeroll:


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Fetch, you need to review the forum questionnaire results in conjunction with the grading report from last session. When you do, you'll see that several of the forum respondents have now indicated a willingness to be more receptive to sportspersons issues. And, of those that did not respond, don't assume they won't be receptive. Many have good histories in this regard, and chose not to return the questionnaire for one reason or another. The candidates get tons of these from tons of groups, and some don't take the time (remember, this ain't a full time job) to answer and others dislike answering these types of questionnaires. All things considered, I was quite happy with the responses we got, and even better was the back-and-forth at the live event and during calls and emails before and after. It was some work putting it together, but well worth the effort.


----------

